# bc seedbanks



## gunsmoke (Sep 24, 2014)

I have been looking at seedbanks in Bc and wondered if I could get some good info on them.
  Has anyone had experience good or bad with maryjanesgarden. Mj seeds Canada. 
Bc seedking or beaver seeds? 
   I am pretty sure these places have growers reproducing seeds for them (Bc seedking says so on the web site. That would be ok for an outdoor grow next year I will probably lose 3/4 of the plants at least. Too many people around here.
   I've tried looking at some of the seed bank sites etc. But no luck. 
          Thanks for any help!


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 24, 2014)

I went to BC seeds . I hear they have some early strains. But I never could figure out how to add anything  to the shopping cart. finally just left.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2014)

I have heard NOTHING at all about maryjanesgarden--which kind of says something.  If a seed bank is good, we usually hear about it.  I checked out BC Seeds, but did not order from them.  When a seed bank makes claims like this:  _"Newest Product:  Forever Buds - A Single Marijuana Plant That Gives Buds For Decades", _it makes me steer clear of everything they offer.  Unless they (and they alone) have found some way to genetically alter the plant so that it is a perennial rather than an annual (I do not think that is even possible), this claim is really B S.  In addition if this was really true it would cause such a revolution in growing that the discovery would be known the world over.  If they will lie about one thing, they will lie about others and I do not do business with companies like that (if at all possible--we all have to deal with the government :rofl 

While this is in ON, not BC, I have use Hemp Depot a lot.  They are getting where they are resellers for a bunch of major reputable breeders.

What do you mean when you say: "I've tried looking at some of the seed bank sites etc. But no luck."  What do you mean when you say "no luck"?  What sites have you looked at?  What are you looking for?


----------



## gunsmoke (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi!
I meant I couldn't find much info or reviews about these places.
   The low prices are what attraccted my attention. From what I understand seed orders going through Chicago get intercepted more often than through Washington state. I don't know from exxperience though.
  Most of the other well known Bc seedbaks are pretty expensive for feminized seeds but it will be worth it to not get ripped off.
    A forever plant huh? Maybe could be a family heirloom! Some equitorial sativas can live almost 2 years maybe they are exaggerating a little.
  Thanks for the replys


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2014)

Keep in mind that this is something that is going to take about 4 months from seed germination to harvest.  It is not always the wisest choice to buy the cheapest genetics for something that takes this long.  When people lie about one thing, they are apt to lie about other things.  To me, it takes far too much time, money, energy, and just plain hard work to bring a plant to harvest.  I am not about to scrimp on seeds.  What is the difference (price wise) between seeds at BC Seeds and someplace reputable like Hemp Depot or Attitude?  Hemp Depot is in ON and I ordered from there just recently.  I have an order on its way from Attitude.

I have never seen or heard of any equatorial sativas that live nearly that long.  Of course, you can keep a plant in veg for a long period, but once they flower, they are done.  There is no forever plant that you can grow year after year after year.


----------



## bigjb (Nov 7, 2014)

Just got my order from peak seeds bc. haven't cracked them yet, but the transaction was smooth.


----------



## bigjb (Nov 24, 2014)

Peak Seeds BC. Sprouted twenty for twenty. Not a large selection, but I am pleased with the outcome.


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Keep in mind that this is something that is going to take about 4 months from seed germination to harvest.  It is not always the wisest choice to buy the cheapest genetics for something that takes this long.  When people lie about one thing, they are apt to lie about other things.  To me, it takes far too much time, money, energy, and just plain hard work to bring a plant to harvest.  I am not about to scrimp on seeds.  What is the difference (price wise) between seeds at BC Seeds and someplace reputable like Hemp Depot or Attitude?  Hemp Depot is in ON and I ordered from there just recently.  I have an order on its way from Attitude.
> 
> I have never seen or heard of any equatorial sativas that live nearly that long.  Of course, you can keep a plant in veg for a long period, but once they flower, they are done.  There is no forever plant that you can grow year after year after year.



Equatorial Sativa varieties are of interest for quality herb production (Thailand, Oaxaca, Colombia, Central Africa, etc.) as the Indica zones are more renowned for hashish production. Parts of Nepal tend to produce both excellent hashish and fine Sativa buds, with some plants reportedly living longer than two years!

Hi!
  I came across this again in dan shorts breeding tips in Hicks post.


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

I found out maryjanesgarden is not from vancouver so scratch that one. The other one I meant was bcseedKING.


----------

